# Portugals in Switzerland



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all, 

Anyone from Portugal gone to switzerland. 

i'm a portuguese citizen working in dubai. I am planning to move to switzerland in May 2017 to live & work. 

I was going through the Switzerland Immigration website & they mentioned that European Health Insurance Card is required once a person enter's switzerland and registers with the authorities. 

I'm currently in dubai & wanted to know how can i apply for this European Health Insurance Card. Does anyone know of the same?

It's a big confusing as I'm not sure whether i will have to buy an insurance policy upon landing in switzerland. 

Please advise.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Read about the EHIC here.


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

RichardHenshall said:


> Read about the EHIC here.


Hi thanks alot for the link. i did go through it but it says that i need to apply in the country which i land in this case when i reach switzerland. 

I wanted to know whether i need to have a work permit / employment contract on landing. I'm not sure as i'm from EU so upto 3 months residence will be granted but what after that if i'm not able to get a job or the job hunt takes a long time. 

Also during this period when i am still finding a job do i get any allowances / financial support / welfare for my kid / spouse - I'm not finding this on the swizerland immigration website.

please put some light on the same.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

thaddeus.fernandes said:


> ... Also during this period when i am still finding a job do i get any allowances / financial support / welfare for my kid / spouse - I'm not finding this on the swizerland immigration website.
> 
> please put some light on the same.


It states here that:



> Since 1 April 2015, citizens of the European Union (EU-27*) or the European Free Trade Association (EFTA**) who are looking for work in Switzerland are only granted a residence permit if they have sufficient financial resources to cover their living expenses.


and


> If you apply for welfare benefits, you will lose your right to remain in Switzerland.


If you want help with questions about Switzerland it might be better if you look for a forum that focuses on Switzerland rather than Portugal.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There are thousands of Portuguese working in Switzerland .


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thaddeus have sent you a PM


----------



## Rob_Brice (Aug 6, 2016)

There is a large expat Portuguese community here in Switzerland with many small shops run by Portuguese and selling products from Portugal, as well as many construction workers, engineers etc.

Note regarding health insurance - the EHIC is only valid for short term visits to Switzerland, anyone wishing to live and work here must obtain a residency permit and has to take out private health insurance which can be expensive. Unfortunately there is no getting around this rule.


----------

